# uploading photots



## PenPauli (Mar 13, 2005)

Help,  I've been trying to upload my pen pics with my new digital 
camera but it keeps telling me my file is too big.  I've lowered my 
camera setting to the lowest setting which is 1.7 megapixel and that lowers the picture to about 325k.  The pictures have to be lower that 150 how do I do it?  As always thanks for your help.


----------



## write-n-style (Mar 13, 2005)

Go to MS and down load power toys.
It includes image resizer
Once you install it,right click on the picture you want to upload.
click on small, go to advanced,click on smaller not bigger,and resize originals don't make copies.
That should get you uploaded.
No need to reduce the resolution.
The bigger the better, the image resizer does the rest.


----------



## pen-turners (Mar 13, 2005)

paul,
use a photo editor.  Do your cropping and editing.  Your last step should be to drop your dpi settings to 97 which is the max seen on a computer screen.  You don't need them any bigger unless you want to print or edit afterwards.  Then just adjust the picture size to get it under the limit.  Hope this helps.


----------



## WoodChucker (Mar 13, 2005)

Also, if your using WindowsXP, right click on the file and when the menu pops up,select resize pictures and then make sure the top box is checked for 640X480 and hit OK. This will make a smaller copy of your photo and you will still have the original.


----------



## lkorn (Mar 14, 2005)

Paul,

Thanks for asking about resizing, I was just about to ask the very same thing.

Larry


----------



## PenPauli (Mar 14, 2005)

I have tried all of these options and still no luck yet.  I'm not great with a computer but when I right click on the file I don't see resize anywhere.  I have also downloaded that powertoys program and I am still having problems.  I know its just me but this is driving me nuts.


----------



## Doghouse (Mar 14, 2005)

Download Jasc Paint Shop pro demo.

1. picture -resize set to 800 X 600 or smaller
2. click one touch photo fix.  (enhances the pic 90% of the time correctly.)
3. Click file save as, optomize, run wizard, adjust compression until it is the size needed.
4. enter file name and save.

5. go to store an purchase when you realize how easy it is to use.


----------



## write-n-style (Mar 15, 2005)

Are you saving them to jpeg?


----------



## PenPauli (Mar 15, 2005)

Ah hah  I think that is one of my problems.  I did find a program to get my pics below 150kbs but it says they must be jpeg files.  Although they do end in .jpg?  Maybe I'll surrender and ask my wife how to do it.  Thanks everyone.


----------

